# Ford ranger plow truck?



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 06 ford ranger I was thinking on a small plow for this truck to do my residential accounts as my super duty is just to big on some of these jobs. What kinda of plows can one person intsall on these trucks? I have a unimount on the f350 but It seems even a 6.5 unimount seems kinda heavy for these front ends what is a good poly plow for these trucks?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Snoway 22 series 7.5


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

PTTP08;1150769 said:


> I have a 06 ford ranger I was thinking on a small plow for this truck to do my residential accounts as my super duty is just to big on some of these jobs. What kinda of plows can one person intsall on these trucks? I have a unimount on the f350 but It seems even a 6.5 unimount seems kinda heavy for these front ends what is a good poly plow for these trucks?


Meyer, Western and Fisher all make poly plows that will fit the Ranger.

Good luck! :salute:


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

they make lightweight plows for smaller trucks such as the ranger...many of the plow company websites have a plowfinder where you put in the vehicle info and they recommend a plow for it


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I second the Sno-Way with DP


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Sno-Way 22 Hands down


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

sport duty boss...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Check my faccebook page for pictures of a Snoway 22 series on a ranger.There are more pictures on the facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bashe...&__a=6#!/pages/Basher-and-Son/124310997587306


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

PTTP08;1150769 said:


> I have a 06 ford ranger I was thinking on a small plow for this truck to do my residential accounts as my super duty is just to big on some of these jobs. What kinda of plows can one person intsall on these trucks? I have a unimount on the f350 but It seems even a 6.5 unimount seems kinda heavy for these front ends what is a good poly plow for these trucks?


I cannot recommend the Sno-Way with down pressure highly enough! after much research on smaller plows, I say the snoway wins hands down. The down-pressure makes a small plow package so much more efficient. I wouldn't buy a lightweight plow without it.. scrapes and backdrags like a much bigger plow.

Look for a used one off a ranger... You can save a ton by getting the full setup for your truck used. I got mine off a ranger for 40% of what a new one costs and mine looks and performs like new.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I was running a 10ft snowway beginning of the year before I shattered the poly on it. I was in the skid and watched it happened a very small rod sticking out of snowbank caught wrong and went through the blade. Goofy thing is it cracked on the impact side and other side I lost whole sections of the blade. From what I've been told this happens quite regularly so figure out a good method for repair. When it goes it goes quik.


----------

